# Hand Painted Sea Glass Necklaces with Bettas



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought I'd show these. I do custom sea glass jewelry and some of my first were of bettas.


















I might do a few more in the future since these were made when I was pretty new at painting. Maybe one of each different kind of betta.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG I really like them! How do you go about making one?


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> OMG I really like them! How do you go about making one?


I gather the glass from the beach I live near, hand wire them, paint the designs on them with acrylics, and seal them.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh what a fantastic idea, I love that you recycle the glass which you find on the beach! Please do post pictures of any others which you have done I would LOVE to see them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

flyingcuttlefish said:


> i gather the glass from the beach i live near, hand wire them, paint the designs on them with acrylics, and seal them.


your a genius!


----------



## Emrae (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! Those are amazing!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I love your profile!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I love those little things! How big are they?


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are great!


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

PeetaTheBetta said:


> I love those little things! How big are they?


The size tends to vary based on the size of the sea glass shard itself. The ones in the photo are a bit bigger than a US quarter.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are just lovely!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

do you sell these i would love to buy one


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would totally buy one if you made more!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm also interested in buying one if you could do a custom order? I guess it would also depend on cost...


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

haha now you have a line of customers


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your kind words! I guess I'll have to open up a line of commissions for anybody that is interested! These are my commission prices for sea glass.

Pendants are $10 each plus shipping. They come with a choice of either a silver chain or black twine, along with choice of gold or silver wire. 

For payment I accept paypal, if you don't have an account I can upload it to my etsy store which allows credit/debit. 

Because of time restraints I can only accept three commissions at a time. I'll just need a photo of your betta (or any other pets you might want). 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I will let my fiance know. I'm really wanting one for our wedding


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yay! I got the OK to commission a piece! It'll be my Christmas present! <3

just let me know where to send photos and money too. Although, I'd like to ask if I could have my breeding pair of wilds on one pendant?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't wear long necklaces. If you can make it so it's more of a choker I'll buy one.


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

Laki said:


> I don't wear long necklaces. If you can make it so it's more of a choker I'll buy one.


I could make the twine or chain shorter and held with a clasp. If you'd like, I could make it the same length of a choker you like if you give me the measurements of it.


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> yay! I got the OK to commission a piece! It'll be my Christmas present! <3
> 
> just let me know where to send photos and money too. Although, I'd like to ask if I could have my breeding pair of wilds on one pendant?


Hmm, that would probably need a bigger piece of glass, but it can be done. Though I wouldn't put more than two fish in one pendant for the sake of space restrictions. Feel free to PM me the photos, if you can use paypal I'll send you my account name when the pendant is done.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

FlyingCuttlefish said:


> Hmm, that would probably need a bigger piece of glass, but it can be done. Though I wouldn't put more than two fish in one pendant for the sake of space restrictions. Feel free to PM me the photos, if you can use paypal I'll send you my account name when the pendant is done.


PM Sent!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So I was checking out Flying Cuttlefish's Etsy and DeviantArt. This one is very talented!! I can't wait to get my choker! <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

These are actually very pretty =)


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

the second i get more money (20) i will buy one i have my priorities though... i need a tank divider.... i will order one soon


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Think you could do one on a Christmas ornament?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Received my pendant a couple of days ago, and my fiance and I LOVE it!!!

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

could you pm me about costs i would love to buy one now that i have the funds


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

Racoon293 said:


> Think you could do one on a Christmas ornament?


Sure, I could get a larger piece of glass and set it up with ribbon! The cost might up by a bit. Feel free to PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been tracking mine, it arrived to sorting on November 11 in "Canada" ... SO I'm thinking Quebec somewhere.


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

Laki said:


> I have been tracking mine, it arrived to sorting on November 11 in "Canada" ... SO I'm thinking Quebec somewhere.


I'm keeping track with that one as well, I didn't think it would end up taking this long. 8S If the post office ends up losing it I'll be more than happy to issue a refund.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have faith, I was mostly concerned about it crossing borders rather than it getting stuck in Canada. Honestly, with christmas shipping coming up/occurring I'm glad it's moving at all! I'm sure it will move tomorrow.


----------

